# 2021 Channel Cats



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here some pics from 2021 season on Lake Erie’s Sandusky Bay. It was a blast! 😊
I can't wait till next season.


----------



## MarkoSharko (Jun 14, 2020)

Any blues in there?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

MarkoSharko said:


> Any blues in there?


No.
I would guess they're in the Lake Erie waterway somewhere. However, I've never had one hauled in on one of my Charters in Lake Erie's Sandusky Bay.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

MarkoSharko said:


> Any blues in there?


There are no Blue Catfish in the Lake Erie watershed.


----------



## Yote72571 (Dec 15, 2021)

White river in arkansas. My SIL and daughter.. Rod and Reel, the cooler was 95lbs like you see it.


----------

